# Reflections



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:fjrym0zc]Copy of Band 2008 169.jpg[/attachment:fjrym0zc]
It is Marching Band season again. Who is going to the parade in Lehi on Saturday?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool!

I see some papers scattered around (sheet music) and a bunch of Sousaphones.

Nice pic.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun', nice colors, not much glare.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's some from the parade today. I thought they looked nice.
[attachment=2:vz0u94a8]Lehi Parade 072.jpg[/attachment:vz0u94a8][attachment=1:vz0u94a8]Lehi Parade 073.jpg[/attachment:vz0u94a8][attachment=0:vz0u94a8]Lehi Parade 157.jpg[/attachment:vz0u94a8]
Someday I might figure out how Quill does it........


----------

